#   1  3

## Lavrik

1.
  -         .
?

----------

:-))
   ,     ,       .
    : "    ,   ". 
     ?   ,    ,   .

 ,    ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

,  .    ,   "".

----------


## .

,     .   , ...! :Frown:     , , ,     - .
       ,   , -   .    , , : "  ,  - ".

----------

. ,  ,    . ,    .

----------

,   .  ,   ,   .    ,   .

----------


## Saksan

.              .    ,         ,    .....

----------


## VENUS

.    :    (  ),    ,           .     : " -  ".     "".

----------

(   )     ,       (   ,     , ...).   ,   ""   .            .                  .

     ,      ,     .        .

  Saksan.      ,    ,     .      ,     ,    ,  . -, . ,  ,  ,            -        .           ,        .       .

----------

,    "" .        .   100%    .      ,     ,      .    ,       ,       ,      .

----------


## svet

:Smilie: 
,  ,    -  ,      .
    -   ,           :Smilie:

----------


## RedBrandt

,    ,    .       ,          .              ,      ,     .       .     ,            ,     .
  ,             ,     .     .  ,           .    ,  ,                 .  ,         . 
       .
   ,         ,       .                     ,   , , , .       ,     .
        .

----------


## a

,      :Smilie: 
        .       ,   .   , -.

----------

.       ,    .   ( ,  )   .   ,    .        : "   ,        ".   -  -  (   ),        .

----------


## Tommar

,  ,    . :5:

----------


## .

.     -.      ,   .  ,   ,       .               (     ).

----------

,  ...      ,    - ,      ...
  -    ,  , ,   - "  ,    "....
           - ,       ,   ...
  -    ,  ,       ,       ((.
         ,     ...   ,     .

----------


## BuhBuh

,     ,     , . , . .         :      , ,      .          .     ( ).        /,       (  /)  ?    . , ,    . .,       . .               (  ,   ).  ,  , ,     ,    ""   "",     ,  , , , .      .        ,   .   ?   ,       -     .     ,      (  ).

----------


## Lars

,   .    ,      . , ,   ,   ,   !

----------


## FOX

.   ,     ,  ,     ,        .   (  ,      . - )      40-50% ,     .   -   .

----------

BuhBuh-.

   !   ,    ,     ,    .       ,    ,   ,    .       .       . "- "     ,    .      ,  ,     .      ,    ,  .

----------


## a

> ,    ,   ,    .


   ,   .      ,   .



> "- "     ,    .


     .     - .

----------


## .

> ,    ,   ,    .


 ,   ,  ,   .




> ,   .      ,   .


     ,  .




> "- "     ,    . 
> 
> 
> 
>      .     - .


  .

    -   ,       .

----------


## asa

,          ,     .     ,     . 
 ,           -    .    ,  .
   -    -        !   .

----------


## a

> -






> 


   . 
          ,   .

----------


## AF

1.     ,      ?   .    ,    .        ,     ,-       ,      .      ,    ,            .
2.        ,    ,   !!!  .     ,        . 
3. ...   -       :Smilie:     , , ,   -   . ,    ,    ,   . ,        ,    .  ,      ,  ,           . 
,     ,    ,   - .   ,  ,  ,      .  :Smilie:   :Wink:

----------

,     ,

----------


## BUICK

,   ,   .      ....
,  ,           :Cool:   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     ,


       (

----------

.      .    .   ,  .    .    -.

----------

-   -   , -!   :yes:  
, ,   -   ,       "     "  "   "
 2         ,      -  !   :Wow:  
   !    600 000       ,  ....  ...   :Big Grin:  
  -    ...  ...   ,    .   :Cool:

----------

,    : "   - .  .  .    ? .  .."   . , : "  - .   .    - .   ."  .     .

    : "  ,        ."

 .

----------

> .


   ,   .      ,       ,   ,          .

----------

.       .    ,   ,    ,                 .

----------


## AF

,     ,         .     ,       ,  ,           -       ,   ,            ,     ,   ,   . 

                .

           ,     ,      

    - :Smilie:

----------


## Dilfin

> :-))
>    ,     ,       .
>     : "    ,   ". 
>      ?   ,    ,   .
> 
>  ,    ,     .


  .   :Smilie:        ,   :    :Smilie: ,  ,    -  :Mad: ,  :Speaking: , :Abuse: , :Razz: , :War: , ,        :Dezl: ,      ,  :Demonstration: ,   "  -  -,   :Grenade: ,     -  :Talk:   :Smilie:  
IMHO.      *   ()* ,        , _(    ,        )_  :yes: .

----------


## Alex_

,  ,   .   ,   ...   ...

----------

-  .   .          .     ...   .

----------


## malvinka

.  -  ,    ,    .     -    .                  , ..       -  ,  -           ( 95%    ).      -  (      ). 
        .      (        )       ))

----------


## _

AF "    ,      ?".     .

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,  ,  .    ,   ,     -   .     ,      (,      ,  )
    - (   :" -           - ,        ,     ?)   ,        .

----------

,  ,    .      ,          -  .   ,        -    ,    - .

  2 RedBrandt. (    :Smilie: )  -       ,    .    :Smilie:

----------


## Boriska25

...         ?
, ,  ...   ,

----------

16 .      .,   ,    ,   .  ,    , (  ,       ).

----------

,   ,      -   ::condom::

----------


## buch1956



----------


## degna

,        ,

----------

